# In Search Of A Good Amber Ale Recipe



## jayandcath (20/11/08)

Howdy All,
Have any of you got a recipe for a good Amber Ale that I could get? Keen to have a go at one, all comments appreciated.

Jay


----------



## brendo (20/11/08)

what method of brewing are you looking at using? K&K, K&B, Extract, Partial, AG?


----------



## jayandcath (20/11/08)

brendo said:


> what method of brewing are you looking at using? K&K, K&B, Extract, Partial, AG?



Sorry all, I'm a relatively new AG'er.


----------



## brendo (20/11/08)

jayandcath said:


> Sorry all, I'm a relatively new AG'er.



I haven't progressed quite that far myself as of yet - but there appears to be a handful of AG recipes in the recipes tab - no idea what they are like, but would be a possible place to start.


----------



## Tony (20/11/08)

use the search function


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/11/08)

What are you looking at Jay, something like JS AA or 
something with an American or English hop presence?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Henno (20/11/08)

Yes Jay,

Use the search function. It will hardly ever give you a thousand results of shit you have to slog through that have nothing to do with what you want to know. How dare you interupt us people with perfectly good amber ale recipes that couldn't be stuffed helping you!

DON'T DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## hoohaaman (20/11/08)

5.0kg ale malt
0.25kg crystal
0.17kg amber
0.05kg pale chocolate
use a clean high AA hop @ 60 mins
21g williamette @ 10 mins
21g williamette @ 5 mins

to achieve 38- 40 IBU

Roughly 22 lt into fermenter.Brewhouse efficiency 75%

Hope that helps,it works for me.


----------



## Tony (20/11/08)

Henno said:


> Yes Jay,
> 
> Use the search function. It will hardly ever give you a thousand results of shit you have to slog through that have nothing to do with what you want to know. How dare you interupt us people with perfectly good amber ale recipes that couldn't be stuffed helping you!
> 
> DON'T DO IT AGAIN!



I told him in a PM before he posted this not to listen to people saying "use the search function"

I wanted to see who would be first to bite 

nice bite too i must say........ constructive, witty and well said!

cheers


----------



## Henno (20/11/08)

Wow, now i feel like a real duffer. As long as you told him not to listen to people saying use the search function in a pm before actually posting use the search function in your post then more fool me....... I think.

You wouldn't know any good amber ale recipes by any chance?

Too many words. Not enough answers.


----------



## Tony (20/11/08)

your not a fool mate. I much prefer to give an answer thats been posted 20 times. 

The search function is crap anyway.

I did give him one recipe to try

Pilsner base
8% crystal
2% pale chocolate

POR or EKG to bitter at 45 min
1/2g/liter EKG flame out.

JSAA is reportedly made with Wilamette late in the boil but it and fuggles are not kept in my hop stocks. I just cant warm to them. Im not saying they are bad..... i just dont like tham as much as other hops.

Another good option is ale malt base...... or 50/50 pils/munich base
15% carared
3% Caraaroma
0.5% roast barley

hopping as above.

This will be darker and is more a red ale but bloody nice.

you could also go 10% dark crystal with a base malt of your choice as well.

cheers


----------



## browndog (20/11/08)

This one is alright, had a some good reports from those who have tried it. Has a very nice balance between the malt and hops. you can sub any high alpha hops for the magnum.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Browndog's American Amber
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 17.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 77.98 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 7.34 % 
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 4.59 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 3.67 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 28.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc  
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.22 L of water at 76.7 C 65.6 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Effect (21/11/08)

Henno said:


> Wow, now i feel like a real duffer. As long as you told him not to listen to people saying use the search function in a pm before actually posting use the search function in your post then more fool me....... I think.
> 
> You wouldn't know any good amber ale recipes by any chance?
> 
> Too many words. Not enough answers.




Tony knows everything about american beers. They are his favourite. Any questions about American Amber Ales, American Pale Ales etc - see tony. He is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to basically anything american...


----------



## Effect (21/11/08)

Tony said:


> your not a fool mate. I much prefer to give an answer thats been posted 20 times.
> 
> The search function is crap anyway.
> 
> ...





I really admire how you give everything in percentages and fractions. So we can make it suit our own set ups and capacity! Well done mate, I wish everyone were as clued up as you when it came to brewing!


----------



## hoohaaman (21/11/08)

Phillip said:


> Tony knows everything about american beers. They are his favourite. Any questions about American Amber Ales, American Pale Ales etc - see tony. He is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to basically anything american...



Whats your all time favourite Tony recipe, Phillip?


----------



## Effect (21/11/08)

hoohaaman said:


> Whats your all time favourite Tony recipe, Phillip?





omg what a silly question....lcba clone duh!


----------



## jayandcath (21/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What are you looking at Jay, something like JS AA or
> something with an American or English hop presence?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Yes something like a JS AA would be great, and for all you boofheads that say use the search function........I bloody did, and I wasn't happy with the results, so I thought I would use the abundant pool of knowledge that is AHB.

Jay


----------



## jayandcath (21/11/08)

Henno said:


> Wow, now i feel like a real duffer. As long as you told him not to listen to people saying use the search function in a pm before actually posting use the search function in your post then more fool me....... I think.
> 
> You wouldn't know any good amber ale recipes by any chance?
> 
> Too many words. Not enough answers.



Henno's obviously found the keys to the beer fridge again. Having a few are we????  

Jay


----------



## Henno (21/11/08)

That's it I'm making this one for sure. The LCBA clone is a regular on tap here and I reckon it's better than the stubbies of it I bought the other day. If this JS AA clone is anywhere near as good it may join the ranks. 

Now I have to get my hands on some amber malt though as I hardly ever use it.


----------



## kabooby (21/11/08)

Hey mate,

This is the recipe for the one you tried at Pumpy's. I love it and think it is perfectly balanced and not over the top with hop bitterness or flavour. I have the second cube cold conditioning atm that was fermented with WLP010 (White labs anniversary ale blend).

Ingredients for a 40L batch. 31IBU

8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.95 % 
0.70 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 8.05 % 
25.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 16.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
80.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) Yeast-Ale 

You wouldn't have found this using the search function  

Kabooby


----------



## Jazzafish (21/11/08)

I've have a love hate relationship with this beer. Me and my mates love it, but I hate it when they come over with a 6 pack of swill, drink my beer and leave the 6 pack of swill in my fridge! Guess they are trying to be polite? <_< 

Very simple recipe

25 Litres
4.2Kg of JW Ale
600g of JW Wheat
200g of JW Dark Crystal
50g of JW Choc

Northern Brewer to 18 IBU's at 60mins
1 gram a Litre of Williamete at flame out.


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/11/08)

Jazzafish said:


> I've have a love hate relationship with this beer. Me and my mates love it, but I hate it when they come over with a 6 pack of swill, drink my beer and leave the 6 pack of swill in my fridge! Guess they are trying to be polite? <_<




Hmmm.... I have similar experience with a mate and six packs of Low Carb beer!!!! Megaswill has its place (well certain brands), but diet beer, arrgghhh!!!! :angry:


----------



## koongara (21/11/08)

here's one of my Ambers, I like it but am brewing bigger ones now

23l batch mashed at 65deg C target OG 1048 FG 1010

Malt
pale ale 4000g
crystal 60L 500g
crystal 140L 300g
wheat malt 250g
Hops
60 min 15g Chinook @ 12% AA
30 min 15g Cascade @ 6.3% AA
10 min 25g Cascade @ 6.3% AA

Yeast - ferment at 20deg C with a US yeast (fermentis 05 or Wyeast 1056)

If you want more hop aroma put the 10 min addition to 0 min

Dont over carbonate it is my only other tip, oh and drink lots of it!

Cheers Dazzla


----------



## Screwtop (21/11/08)

Have a look 
Recipe Here Probably way over the top with a shit load of hops but you could cut em back a little :lol:


You need Dig to chime in here Jay, hows about it Dean any suggestions on creating something close to JSAA

Screwy


----------



## therook (21/11/08)

You wont be disappointed with this, i promise

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.7 % 
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.9 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (250.0 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 25.8 IBU 
13.00 gm Williamette [4.50%] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Williamette [4.30%] (10 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale US56 Dry Yeast



Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion


Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.08 L of water at 74.0 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 9.18 L of water at 91.6 C 75.0 C 10 min 



Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/08)

therook said:


> You wont be disappointed with this, i promise
> 
> 4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.7 %
> 0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.9 %
> ...



+1 Better than JS Amber. :icon_cheers: 


Warren -


----------



## devo (21/11/08)

+1(rooks tis a good drop) :wub:


----------



## jayandcath (21/11/08)

therook said:


> You wont be disappointed with this, i promise
> 
> 4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.7 %
> 0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.9 %
> ...



Thanks Rook, looks the goods. I will give it a while and let you know the results.

Jay


----------



## drsmurto (21/11/08)

english amber ale = brown porter?

Like the look of Rooks recipe, just got me some more Williamette so have nabbed that one.

Have this on tap at the moment, is it a dark ale, is it an amber ale or a brown porter? And is there any difference?

Been in the keg for nearly 4 months and is sublime.

5.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.37 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 4.07 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 4.07 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.07 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (240.0 EBC) Grain 2.44 % 
80.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 2500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

25L, OG 1.054, IBU 35, EBC 50, 70% efficiency.

2nd place Dark Ale at ANAWBS 2008.


----------



## Tony (21/11/08)

Phillip said:


> Tony knows everything about american beers. They are his favourite. Any questions about American Amber Ales, American Pale Ales etc - see tony. He is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to basically anything american...



mmmmm I love them like dog poo :lol: 

Rooks recipe looks great!

cheers


----------



## /// (21/11/08)

Was at a trade night last night and Chuck Hahn was the keynote speaker. He said they use 20% crystal in the JS Amber - thats a crap load.

JW does a lower weight Crystal, so that may be the reason. Anyways, i find about 5-7% Crystal, a Choc Malt addition to bump the colour to 21 EBC and bittering between 26-30 IBU's will get you there.

Also, the key thing I have found in a commercial batch I am doing is pH. Anything above 5.4 and the beer will be ot of balance - pH too high and the wort will be too high in unfermentables and you will get a sticky, cloying beer . Buffering with about 400 ppm of Chloride and Gypsum should get you there with the dark malts. I think the 400ppm is about 20gm in a 22l batch (???), anyways, check your strike water and call a mate who knows some chemistry if that helps.

Scotty


----------



## goatherder (21/11/08)

Keith from Potters made a great Amber not too far back. He didn't divulge all the details but said he added some plain sugar to offset a big crystal percentage. The beer had a huge crystal flavour profile but finished dry enough to make it a real quaffer. Top beer.


----------



## mikelinz (22/11/08)

Henno said:


> That's it I'm making this one for sure. The LCBA clone is a regular on tap here and I reckon it's better than the stubbies of it I boit.



Ok so whats the recipe for LCBA


----------



## Henno (22/11/08)

Ha ha ha ha. Use the search function.


----------



## Henno (22/11/08)

I think I found it for ya. linky

This is the discussion thread that I gleaned a lot from linky2


----------



## mikelinz (22/11/08)

Henno said:


> I think I found it for ya. linky
> 
> This is the discussion thread that I gleaned a lot from linky2



Search? what style is that??? ~


----------



## Tony (22/11/08)

mikelinz said:


> Search? what style is that??? ~



A seldomly used one that never seems to work very well.


----------



## mossyrocks (22/11/08)

I'm brewing my 2nd one of these today. Not sure where I got the recipe from - possibly from the recipeDB but anyway it is most enjoyable :-


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: American Amber Ale
Brewer: mossyrocks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.90 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 71.6 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (6.0 SRM) Grain 9.2 % 
0.40 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 7.3 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.5 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 5.5 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (90 min) Hops 29.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (20 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 152
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 10.81 L of water at 77.0 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Step Add 9.01 L of water at 92.3 C 78.0 C 20 min 
Step Add 12.61 L of water at 97.1 C 85.0 C 10 min


----------



## DUANNE (22/11/08)

does any one know of a good extract clone of squires amber ale. ive tried a couple of internet recipes but no real luck so far.


----------



## warra48 (23/11/08)

BEERHOG said:


> does any one know of a good extract clone of squires amber ale. ive tried a couple of internet recipes but no real luck so far.



You could try this. It's one I made very early in my brewing career, but my notes indicate it was a really nice drink.

Muntons Premium Blonde
Morgans Amber Malt Extract 1.5kg
Cluster 12 gr teabag or equivalent
Dry Corn Syrup 250g
Safale S-04


----------

